# Inverter problem



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi I have a 600 watt inverter that when switched on the red light comes on so no power. I tested it on the engine battery and it worked fine could anybody help me to resolve this problem thanks.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

When under load you are getting too large a voltage drop at the inverter input, either due to a poor battery, or more likely too thin cables or a poor connection between your leisure battery and the inverter.

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

I'd agree with Dave

Are you using croc clips to connect, are they getting a good contact?

The red light on my small invertor means fault 

Either :-
Undervoltage
Overvoltage
Overload
Excessive Temp

So if you are sure you are getting a good conection a low battery would be the first thing to investigate. 

Are the lights, water pump etc working ok when on battery power ?

Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

THe batteries are fully charged the inverter was not under any load as nothing was plugged into it. Yes I was using crocodile clips and had a good contact.


Chris


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

hi Chris

Very strange - I only ever get the red light when the batteries are running low, but i have never seen it with no load on the invertor.

If you are anything like me, it must be one of the the other 3 - or the crocs are on the wrong terminals - or it's just a bad day for you.

I did get a problem with one invertor when the battery charger on the van was on, i never got to the bottom of it, as the prob went away.

Maybe some sort of elimination process might help - unplug hookup if it in, turn off lights, turn off 12v supply, like try to eliminate anything that might affect it for god knows what reason.

Thats not a technical answer - but thats what i'd do.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

Well, it seems you have followed the old Haynes automanual "test by substitution" mantra and established that your inverter can work normally. If it fails to work normally when connected to another battery, I would conclude the voltage across the inverter input is different. Do you have a multimeter to measure it? They cost less than a fiver at Maplin.

Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave & Dave I think my next course of action will be to try connecting the inverter with ring connectors rather than crocodile clips and see if that helps. I have a 300 watt inverter that works from the 12 volt sockets that I attatched to the leisure batteries. I have a solar panel fitted so that keeps my batteries fully charged when not in use and I allways have something on to draw a small current from the leisure batteries to make them work.


Chris


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Chris,

This sounds a bit strange but as you have already been advised try different things.
It is possible for the input voltage to be too high as well as too low, try putting on a 12v load while the inverter is connected.

BillD


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi BillD never thought of that will have to give it a try thanks.


Chris


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

> and I allways have something on to draw a small current from the leisure batteries to make them work.


Do you recommend this? I've just had solar panels installed on my van and have been wondering about this very point. It would be great if it was possible to run a small heater during the winter but I doubt if the panels would provide sufficient charge to make this viable. Any comments/advice would be much appreciated.

TIA

David


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi David I was always told that a battery is best kept working as it prolongs its life as I am not a techie I personally vouch for that information but im sure someone else will know for sure. I only leave the aerial booster on when not in use I would not advise useing too much power as the battery would not be able to cope with a heater.


Chris


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Chris.

I think I'll leave the bathroom light on as it is only a single bulb. 

(Also useful if I need to do a pee in the middle of the night :wink: )

Regards

David


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Because solar panels are an 'always on' form of battery charging, if the leisure battery(ies) are not being used then provisions are made via a shunt which allows excess charge to be dissapated away in the form of heat to prevent the batteries from gassing. I have been down the leave a little drain route with my van to make the batteries work during longer periods of non motorhome use, I did however that was having to top up the electrolyte level on the batteries more often by adopting this principle.

Now I simply cover both the solar panels up with a peice of carpet during layup, problem solved!

Drifting away from your original post here Chris, I do apologise, red light on the invertor surely means under voltage battery double check it's condition mate! :wink: 

Regards Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave the batteries are only one year old and the voltage reading is just under 14 volts.


Chris


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

hey David

Don't leave the bathroom light on if its got the same light as my hymer, a 96 644. It has 4 vehicle type bulbs, like indicator bulbs behind a frosted screen, and it takes 4 x 11w bulbs.

About 3.5 amps per hour !!

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ooops - Failure to read post properly   



> I think I'll leave the bathroom light on as it is only a single bulb.


Sorry

Dave


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris, is the battery on charge when you measure 14 volts? I thought fully charged batteries usually measure 12.6 to 12.8 volts. Even with a trickle charge you should not be reading more than 13.8 volts which is the recommended 'maintenance' charge. Could this be pointing at the problem?
Phil.


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave

I have gel batteries so gassing is not a problem (AFAIUI).

As regards the bulbs I previously removed 3 of them to reduce consumption.

Regards

David

PS (Should I have started a new thread?)


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Inverter 12v/240v*

Hi to all

The bog standard solar panel voltage controller, will disconnect the panel around 14.1 - 14.3 volts, I have found some to disconnect at 14.8 volts,
the better ones will normally have a setting for flooded cell = 14.4 volts, and sealed cell = 14.1 volts, with a temperature compensation of around -20mv / *c with normal temperature around 25*c.

My inverter (600 watt maplins), when first connected the red light came "on" so I fired it up with a load of around 200 watt, and worked OK (no red light) this was in the shed on a fully charged battery of 14.2 volts !!!!!!

Then connected into the MH, voltage 14.0. and red light came "on" !!!!. again connected a load of 200 watt ( soldering iron ) fired up the inverter with load = all OK, the red light has never come on since and the inverter works fine, up to a load of around 450 - 500 watts, but not over 525 watts, this is OK for me as I only require around 200 - 250 watts.

Good luck, 
Colin


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O That's rather strange about you all saying that the light comes on when there is a fault. I had 2 x 300w invertors from Maplins some years ago. The only time the light came on? Was when I switched the units on to provide 240v? Strange. 8O


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Inverter 12v/240v*

Hi all

Yes my "green" light comes on when I switch the unit on for 240 volt, the green light has always worked correctly

Colin


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to interrupt this line of discussion but thought I'd take the opportunity to ask - what is the best inverter simply to power TV/DVD and laptop, that's all I can imagine using it for.

On a related matter - what is the quietist generator around for the above and leisure battery recharging?

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Alan,

150W or 300W modified sine-wave inverter from Maplin or Sterling, say.

Honda EU10i or the similar Yamaha.

Dave


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks - would this do -

http://www.justgenerators.co.uk/pages/yamahaET800.htm

I'm not sure what wattage I would need??

Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Would this do?"

I'm afraid that is a much wider question. For wildcamping in the middle of nowhere, yes. But, boy, are you going away from your original question of the quietest 

Dave


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Well it's described as a "Silent Suitcase" model, but then a lot are!!!

Also baulking a bit at price so was looking for something a bit less than the Honda you suggested.

Is this one a silent but smaller version as it says?

http://www.justgenerators.co.uk/pages/HondaEX7.htm

Many thanks

Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Silent" is a remarkable euphemism for a generator; perhaps Trading Standards should be involved  The EX7 is a little cheaper than an EU10i and has the quality and reliability of Honda engines, but has less output and is significantly noisier. 

We should not hijack Chris' thread.

Dave


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi AlanMo,

Are you sure you need a generator????

There is no such thing as a silent generator, they are all noisy to some degree and depending on the ambient noise can be intrusive.

I have a Honda E1.0 and carried it for some time and only used it to charge someone else's batteries.

I have a built in 2.5 Kw generator now and very rarely use it.

If you do a search I am sure you will find that this is a very controversial topic!!

BillD


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for replies and sorry about the hijack.

Alan


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

AlanMo said:


> Many thanks for replies and sorry about the hijack.
> 
> Alan


  Don't worry about it *Alan*. Threads get hijacked all the time. If your intentions are to spend most times on a campsite with hook-ups? Then you you do not need an invertor or a generator. If your intention is to spend as much time as possible Wild-Camping? Then you need an Invertor along with as many batteries, solar panels and generator's as you can carry. That's in My Honest Opinion.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all just to let you know the problem was too much power in the battery , I left the halogen lights on for 10 min then switched it on and no red light thank you all for your replys.

Chris


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Happy endings Chris!


----------

